# Misscarriage at 21 weeks



## mactol28

Last week I went to get my routine ultrasound check up when the doctor told me that there was no longer a heart beat and I have to deliver the fetus.

She said that the cause of dead was for a heart defect that happened in the weeks of development cause for the STD that I got from my exboyfriend. ...
I found out that I was pregnant because my exboyfriend cheated on me and when I went to check my health the pregnancy test and the STD test came positive.

Its been really hard for me this months and more the last week as I am trying to grief my baby girl while the dad is in the other side of the world.
He doesnt know yest about the misscarriage and I wonder if I should tell him and how?
I am so angry with him right now and more when the doctor told me that was a heart deffect from the STD that I got from him...
so that means that my misscarriage is his fault?


----------



## maryanne1987

I really am so sorry for your loss. Do you have people around you to support you through this? If you need someone to talk to feel free to message me at any time. Hugs xx


----------

